# R34 mass emigration...



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

It seems to me that R34GTRs are leaving our shores en-masse and many of those left in Japan are being purchased by more and more of our European neighbours. 

Perhaps they are now old enough to pass import regs in more countries? Maybe they are seen as something of a bargain at UK prices by some?. Also maybe those folks that have have upgraded to 35s have released more only to leave our shores.

Or is it that a lot of UK residing cars are simply broken and at tuners? Or tucked up in heated garages, like the beautiful Irish example the has just been brought out of a 3 year slumber awaiting it to become old enough to be used on the road over there.

One thing I am sure about is there are fewer and fewer R34GTRs at car meets these days and the gallery is full of photos of proud new owners in Sweden, Italy, and many other fine countries.

How many are going to be left here in another 2 or 3 years? Out on the road I haven't seen another 34GTR for at least a year.

Do 32 and 33 owners feel the same about their models?

What do folks think?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

To be honest, I've only ever seen a few R34's on the roads anyway, R33's seem to be the most commonly seen. The only R34 I know of near me is Bobdawelder's but I know he only uses it on the road a bit during the summer. I think he's broken it too many times to resume drag racing!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine is tucked away in my garage and not going anywhere!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Bigchris350 r34 gtr ended up in France, your right you don't see many 34's on the road (with the exception of the gtt).


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

the only R34's i see now adays around my area are of Nozza's and Mattysupra's,since i know where they live and have come down countless time's to help me out on my GTR (thanks again!!) there are actually quite a few around birmingham,i've said before I can think of 5 R34 GTR's within 5mile's of my house...
hopefully i'll add another R34 GTR next summer 

i mean,there's that yellow one bonsai have for sale at£20k,i think it's been for sale for a few years but even at £20k that's quite good basing it upon the pictures,don't know what it's condition is like though..


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

i think there's something like around 10 R34 GTR in France actually...

mine is a UK Spec


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

There are a few 34's near me that i don't see anymore, not sure why- i think they are still around.

I see alot of 33's and i see at least one 35 every other day in London.

I rarely see another 34 when i am out in mine, maybe there arn't many left in the UK.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the import market died before the 34 could suffer the same fate as the 33 did with masses of low quality imports and non GTR models

I see GTS-t's all the time but very rarely GTR's

mook


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

Alot of EU country are buying them. both of my 33GTR went to Germany and my friends 34GTR went to Sweden and another friends GTST went to the Netherlands.
I have ask the guy who bought my R33GTR at the time Why dont he import one from Japan and he say that its cheaper to buy here and the £ is weak and it make it more worth while to do so, plus the car is already in the EU it is alot easier to register it in their country and also they dont get the big import tax as well.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

But to be honest going to all the shows this year I have hardly see many 34GTR at all.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

See a few GTR33s but very few GTR32s or 34s.

Surprising as they made loads of 32s. Maybe they've all rusted away or been broken for bits


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

never see another R34 out and about when im in mine

which i quite like tbh

if i ever sold mine, id want it to go to sweden or somewhere like that


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> the only R34's i see now adays around my area are of Nozza's and Mattysupra's,since i know where they live and have come down countless time's to help me out on my GTR (thanks again!!) there are actually quite a few around birmingham,i've said before I can think of 5 R34 GTR's within 5mile's of my house...
> hopefully i'll add another R34 GTR next summer
> 
> i mean,there's that yellow one bonsai have for sale at£20k,i think it's been for sale for a few years but even at £20k that's quite good basing it upon the pictures,don't know what it's condition is like though..


only 5 emil ?

ive 2 in my back yard 
mine and my mates mp3 midori engined 
i know someone in acocks green who's had one in his garage since last summer and then theres mr skyline from small heath who has a r32 n1 - r33 lemans- r34 v-spec 700hp - r35 gtr black and an old black 2 door skyline in storage ( you know them both )


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

skyjuice said:


> i know someone in acocks green who's had one in his garage since last summer and then theres mr skyline from small heath who has a r32 n1 - r33 lemans- r34 v-spec 700hp - r35 gtr black and an old black 2 door skyline in storage ( you know them both )


*faints...*


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

there's a few of use that could see this was going to happen,and my opinion for what its worth ,i think they will hold there prices well and become a collect-able classic,were as the r35 are pretty common now and there's going to be loads and loads for sale (as there is now)which doesn't do much for prices,it only makes deporting cars abroad better for the owners thats held on to there's


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

nismoman said:


> ,were as the r35 are pretty common now and there's going to be loads and loads for sale


Im going to go out on a limb now and state that there are probably more R35`s ( theres been well over 1200 sold in the UK i think) than 32`s, 33`s and 34 GTR`s together and if im not correct i bet im not too far off the truth.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Kadir said:


> *faints...*


kadir if you seen the unit :flame:
there sitting there with there bonnets open under a layer of dust
engine turbo etc covered in plastic sheets


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

bro i'm calling you tomorrow and we're going down to see all these beauties!!! and i'm also coming to your house so i can finally see your R34!! expect a text from me lol


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Same here in ireland, if you go to a car show you be lucky to see 1, 2 at max not a mind saying driving on the roads normally lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

hodgie said:


> Im going to go out on a limb now and state that there are probably more R35`s ( theres been well over 1200 sold in the UK i think) than 32`s, 33`s and 34 GTR`s together and if im not correct i bet im not too far off the truth.


The R35s are pretty common place. The 32/33/34 GTRs are few and far between, certainly on the roads anyway. As good and thoroughly capable a car as the R35 is, for me it doesn't do anything. Seeing a nice example of a 32/33/34 GTR is always a good occasion! :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

we went down to the local virgin gym today,my bro was more interested in the mk1 mx5 than the 2010 plated R35 parked 20 metres up the car park...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

How many R34 GTRs have been imported to the UK anyway, over the years? 100?200?300?

Still a drop in the water compared to the initial production numbers. Clearly is there a trend that around this year with the pound-euro depreciation , many peeps from germany,benelux, swiss and nordic countries, purchase a lot of R34 GTRs from the UK. 

I have spoken recently about this with some exporters and GTR dealers here in japan and we guessed that for exemple for the Aichi prefecture, GTRs leaving japan via Nagoya harbour, . . . if 10 R34 GTRs get sold within Aichi pref., 1 will go aboard, when 10 owners sell their R34 GTRs to dealers for cash, the bad exemples (accident, dirty, engine) will go to auctions and half will be exported streight, others scrapped for parts.
Other discussion is that alone in Aichi pref. again, over one year 10-30 R34 GTRs get stolen and put in to pieces by thieves. These parts get reused and chassis put in to racing car usage by very well known Tuners over here . . . but well thats again another story.:flame:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> How many R34 GTRs have been imported to the UK anyway, over the years? 100?200?300?


Approx 180 on the last count that Middlehursts did, Definately no more than 200 though.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I thought there were around a hundred official UK R34s but probably no way of knowing how many JDM cars have been imported unless you work at the DVLA ? 

There was a thread on here somewhere trying to get the list of UK cars and owners. I would guess that there are least as many JDM imports that have been brought in, maybe more? 

But over the 10 years or so we will have lost quite a few of the cars to accident damage and re-export. 

My guess is with Hodgie maybe 180 or so left in the UK and maybe 30 of those in various states of repair, maybe 20 tucked away in garages? but it's just a guess. I could be way out.

I know of these cars/owners but many owners won't be on here

Matty
Mo
Bobdawelder
Robbie733
Ludders


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

my old r34 is now in france man i cant tell you how much i miss that minter of a car


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Mine ended up in Sweden.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Believe it or not but I find it hard to spot many R34s on the roads in Tokyo these days. Exported, scrapped... not sure why. :sadwavey: Since the Japanese have a natural tendency to always upgrade to the latest models, I guess its expected.


----------



## Dani (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is very difficult to see one. Should be less than 10 in all the country. They are almost impossible to register. The units here normally have UK numbers. The people buy the cars in Japan and register it in UK before came here. Maybe some are UK spec units.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*R32*

I've been wondering how many R32 GTR Vspec 2's there are in the uk ?

I've only ever seen a couple of 32's on the road, quite a few 33's & again only a few 34's. Seems like there are lots of 35's about though.


Baz


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/reposit...for 2007 by manufacturer and model of car.pdf

this is interesting, doesn't break down between 32/3/4 or gts/r or sorn but dates will give a rough idea.

if anyone can display it without link, please do.


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

Mine's on it's way to Australia...so that's another one gone.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm still here...drove 2600 miles around Europe (about 300 of those in the UK) in it last week and didn't see another. 

In fact hardly see any even at car shows, definitely getting rarer.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

i wonder what this will do to parts supply/availability

surely, the best people to ask about the number of cars around are the skyline specialists...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

souroull said:


> surely, the best people to ask about the number of cars around are the skyline specialists...


Why?


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

because they probably see/work on a good chunk of whats still in the uk? if theres indeed so few skylines around, how are all these specialists making a living?


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

There are 2 R34 GTRs in Malta that have been imported from the UK. One Bayside blue UK spec and a JDM White Vspec 2.

I have also imported my R32 GTR from the UK


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

souroull said:


> because they probably see/work on a good chunk of whats still in the uk? if theres indeed so few skylines around, how are all these specialists making a living?


They work on other cars as well.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Was at a show there a few weeks ago, fairly big show in Ireland and all that was there was my own and Ian oC's Nur, good to see though in one way as you know how rare the 34 is then


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

I was thinking along similar lines the other day, I guess it makes you appreciate the exclusivity. I drive a BMW 840 and, have not seen another on the roads in 15 years, which I like, people always do a double take when the see the BMW Badge.

There used to be a sense of excitement seeing that GTR emblem, now, with the R35 being everywhere, and, having been badged a GTR it has lost some of it's legend IMO.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

hodgie said:


> They work on other cars as well.


if they call themselves skyline specialists, and paint their website exclusively with skyline material.... you'd think that a good chunk of what they do is skylines...?


----------



## Ivor (Sep 16, 2010)

personnally i think a lot is the current economic climate as a lot of people can no longer afford to run these cars on a daily basis but rather than get rid of them they put them into storage and see it as investment the same way as some people collect ferrari's plus the average price for a R34GTR has actually risen in the past year if your buying in the uk they where in the low 20k bracket now there in the upper 20k and 40k bracket depending on what has been spent on them


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Ive only ever seen two R34 GTR's one was on the road (steve nux) and one was at TR racing


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Mine is sat locked in my garage.


I twould be great if we could get the 34 owners to bring them along to the Jap Show Finale???


.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Mines sitting in the garage under a dust cover ..only comes out to play when the suns out which isn't often!


----------

